# Solved: Google Drive will not open Word Perfect docs on Android phone? Really??



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I have a Motorola Razr. Maxx. I have Google Drive on my home PC and now on the phone. GD on my phone will open up everything except word perfect docs, at which it gives the message "Unable to open document. Reason: no viewer is available for this type of document." Everything else: word docs, powerpoints, images, videos, no problem.

I have hundreds of WP docs so I really need Drive to open those docs....any ideas?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

If worse comes to worse this may help

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...xLDEsImNvbS5jb3JlbC53b3JkcGVyZmVjdHZpZXdlciJd


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks; I just decided to do that. I need those WP docs...


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------

